# KEIL 77R Amp



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on here has a KEIL amp of any kind, I am planning on buying one from a friend of mine and I was wondering if anyone else has one or has played one? The amp is in good condition for its age and I really love the sound of it, it has the following tubes 2xEL84, GZ34 rectifier, 2xEF86 and 2x12AX7's in it. But it is missing the reverb tank and it had some kind of powered reverb unit, I have no idea where a guy could find such a thing as a powered reverb tank but it would be nice to have. This is the first amp I have seen of this brand in person and like I said earlier I was just wondering if anyone else has seen this brand and model of amp before, also if anyone out there knows where a guy could find a reverb tank for it as well would be great.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome sounding amps. I'm sure a tech could put a reverb tank in it for you.


----------



## BandOfJoy99 (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever run across one of these amps? What would the cost be, ideally in realistic terms, if one could be found? Not much on the internet about them, Canadian/German engineering. There was something on the internet ages ago about a person from Klemt amplifiers coming to Canada and building these amps in Kitchener, Ontario and using that location in the name Kitchener Electric Instruments Limited, for the KEIL part of the name. This information in part, we also found on this site, Guitars Canada.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Saw/heard one at the Edmonton show 2 weeks ago. Is one of our posters the fellow I talked to at the show by chance?


----------



## KEIL77REdmonton (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, 

This is Keil 77R in Edmonton contacting you. If you still want me, let me know with a contact number/email address for pictures


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

KEIL77REdmonton said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Keil 77R in Edmonton contacting you. If you still want me, let me know with a contact number/email address for pictures


Or you can find his ad with 7 pictures and a $450 asking price on kijiji


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I had one awhile back (77T, for trem) and drew out the schematic so that I could build one if I wanted. It was a mess of PTP wiring and the sound kind of underwhelmed me. I'll save my hard work for something a little more rewarding. It is an interesting piece of history however.


----------



## Nero (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I have a KEIL stand alone reverb unit I would be glad to sell. PM me if you are interested.


----------

